# Fas Jobs



## ZEGAR (6 Jun 2006)

I am currently looking for a job nearer home .After over a year of a 140km daily commute I have decided to chage jobs.
   I have spotted a job on the FAS web site that is near home and would be perfect.
 Some past memory is telling me that FAS jobs are only for people who are curretly unemployed ...Can anyone verify .


Thanks


----------



## sun_sparks (6 Jun 2006)

AFAIK, anyone can now use FAS jobs to apply for positions.


----------



## carina (6 Jun 2006)

I applied for (and got) a job on the FAS website & wasnt unemployed at the time. There are certain programmes for unemployed or returning to work people but by and large jobs are open to everyone. Good luck with it!


----------



## ZEGAR (6 Jun 2006)

Thanks guy's.....I am over qualified for the job but it would suit me down to the ground...Should I dumb down the CV ????


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2006)

ZEGAR said:
			
		

> Thanks guy's.....I am over qualified for the job but it would suit me down to the ground...Should I dumb down the CV ????


Why do you think this would help? Are you afraid that they will think you won't stay?


----------



## ZEGAR (6 Jun 2006)

I suppose they may think that..The point is that I am not looking for something that will bring me to new hights as regards job satisfaction..The one and only reason I want to leave my job of 8 years is because the commute is too much and in future years this commute would mean a choice between kids or job (obviously I wont be mentioning this point in any interviews)


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2006)

ZEGAR said:
			
		

> in future years this commute would mean a choice between kids or job (obviously I wont be mentioning this point in any interviews)


 Why not? If your future employer thinks that you will be planning your future around the new job it should go down very well at the interview.


----------



## snuffle (6 Jun 2006)

Purple said:
			
		

> Why do you think this would help? Are you afraid that they will think you won't stay?


 
I would dumb it down slightly and tailor it towards the job as much as you can - in my own personal experience if you go for a job where you would be perceived as overqualified from your cv, they don't tend to hire you. I have gone so far as to completely leave off my degree from my cv and just mention whatever employment I was in while at college instead, as they sometimes see a degree which isn't necessarily completely related to the job you are applying for and think you will up sticks the second you get a job offer in your "field" - even if you have decided you don't want to pursue that particular path anymore and actually want the job you are applying for. 

Best of luck with the application!


----------



## ZEGAR (7 Jun 2006)

It's a tricky situation !!!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2006)

*Definitely *tailor the _CV _and covering letter to each individual job applied for.


----------



## ZEGAR (7 Jun 2006)

It is eight years since I have applied for a job..I have the CV done up and only thought of the Cover letter when Clubman mentioned it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2006)

Try not to use an excessive number of exclamation marks on your _CV _or covering letter.


----------



## rkeane (7 Jun 2006)

What if in your new job you are asked to go for a degree or a more senior role comes up, you might be shooting yourself in the <edit>foot here.


----------



## ZEGAR (7 Jun 2006)

It's a mine field out there..

Thanks for the tip re exclamation marks Clubman .


----------

